# Wieso nimmt das Mic den Beat mit auf?



## DualSystem2007 (12. November 2007)

So mein Problem liegt darin das mein Mikrophone den Beat mit aufnimmt obwohl ich Kopfhoerer beim aufnehmen trage. Was mich auch noch sehr wundert ist das dies nicht nur bei Cool Edit geschieht sondern auch zB bei Audacity. Irgendwo muss es doch eine Einstellung geben womit ich das ausser Kraft setzen kann oder?
... als kleiner Tipp nen Freund meinte liegt an der Soundkarte

Bitte loest das Problem und wenns geht *kostenlos*


----------



## Matze (12. November 2007)

ich habe genau das gleiche Problem. Es tritt bei mir auch dann auf, wenn ich die Lautstärke an meinen Kopfhöhrer auf Null schraub. Also solange an meinem Ausgang an der Sounkarte was ausgegeben wird, wird es mit aufgenommen. Warum?


----------



## Andreas Späth (12. November 2007)

Ich gehe jetzt mal von Windows XP aus, weil keiner was anderes gesagt hat.
Doppelklick auf den Lautsprecher neben der Uhr.
Im Menü "Optionen > Eigenschaften"

Lautstärke regeln für "Aufnahme"
Dort bei allem was da ist ein Häkchen setzen.
Dann auf OK, nun nurnoch alle Häkchen auser dem Mikrofon deaktivieren.
Das sollte dann funktionieren.


----------



## DualSystem2007 (12. November 2007)

Komischer Weise funktioniert es immer noch nicht... Wenn es hilft hier noch meine Soundkarte nVIDIA MCP04 - Audio Codec Interface
Danke euch im Vorraus fuer die Hilfe


----------



## chmee (13. November 2007)

Nvidia hat noch nen eigenen Audio-Manager, vielleicht das Gleiche nochmal probieren.

mfg chmee


----------

